# August '14 COTM Winner: marden64



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Mark**
Nova Scotia, Canada
2014Cruze LT 1.4L*
Descriptive Thread Title:* The Hulk 
*Submission Name:* Mark ( Marden )
*Location:* Nova Scotia, Canada
*Info:* 2014 Chevy Cruze LT 
*Stock Options:* XM, Onstar, Connectivity Package
*Modifications: *VG Shark Fin, Spoiler, Tinted Windows, Copper Trim, Pine Green Bowties, New Badges, Custom Decals ( Avatar ), Rims, Painted interior
*


----------

